# RSVSR Tips & Tricks for Diablo 2 Resurrected Beginners



## d2itemsrsvsr (31/12/21)

Your choice of class is pretty important in D2R items , as it will define your playstyle and limit the weapons and equipment you can use. Crucially, once you’ve decided on a class for a particular character, you won’t be able to change it. It’s worth taking your time over the decision. One bonus with Resurrected is that you can share your stash of items between your different characters, so you should hold on to loot even if it doesn’t seem immediately useful.

Class is even more important if you’re playing on a higher difficulty. As a beginner, it’s recommended that you stick to Normal difficulty, but you’ll want to be especially careful on the Nightmare and Hell difficulties which are less forgiving. In total, there are seven classes: Amazon, Assassin, Barbarian, Druid, Necromancer, Paladin, and Sorceress. All of these classes have their advantages, but there are a few that are particularly well suited to those just starting out.

You Should Make Plans for Your Development of Class

According to your choices of class, there are different functions for each of class in the game. Just like Necromancer, you can pay main attention to convene a group of minions, or you can add points on poison spells, which will make you attack enemies directly. The Assassins can enhance traps which they convene in the combat or martial arts skills. The Druids can become shapeshifters or depend on element attacks. Players can also focus on building a single skill for a class, who can become strong in the combat.

Although you can randomly mix and match skills as you want, you had better make proper plans for your class and invest appropriately. Players can only own a limited amount of skill points to arrange, which means that you can’t have every skill in the skill tree. And if you are willing to invest deeply only a specific skill of class, you should make a decision that which kind of skill you want to choose from the skill tree.

Barbarian

Okay, so some classes are more complex than others. The Barbarian is probably exactly what you think he is. If you want to rush in, let the demons surround you, and bash them into dust while shrugging off their hits, the Barbarian is your pick. He can dual-wield any weapons you hand him, hits hard, and comes with plenty of buffs for himself and your party to stay alive and kicking.

Skill-wise, the Barbarian can go down the Warcries, Combat Masteries, and Combat Skills branches. Warcries are the Barbarian’s buffs, but there are also some that help him draw and disperse aggro from himself. Later on, you will get buffs for life, mana, and stamina for yourself and your party, plus the useful Find Item skill. Combat Masteries just makes you that much stronger with whatever weapon you put points into. Unlike other classes, you can build your Barbarian to be lethal with any weapon in the game, if you invest in it. Combat Skills are where you can get the flashy moves that hit hard, such as Bash and Double Swing, which are two great early-game skills to wipe out low-level enemies and bosses.

Paladin

Paladins use Defensive and Offensive Auras to buff both themselves and allies on the battlefield. They are very tanky due to their Shield abilities and defensive auras, but without enough gear they can fall behind in damage compared to other Classes. It’s worth mentioning that this downside is only noticeable during early gameplay, as fully equipped Paladins are one of the highest DPS classes in the game.

Necromancer

Necromancers are great for their curses and ability to summon/resurrect monsters to do their bidding. If you build right, you can have 30+ minions killing everything in sight while you weaken enemies with your spells.

Amazon

The Amazon, like many Diablo 2 classes, is versatile enough to support the you-can’t-reach-me-but-I-can-reach-you Spear or Javelin playstyle in addition to wielding a Bow. Javelins can be thrown or used as a melee weapon and the Amazon can even imbue Arrows and Javelins with elemental damage.

Just don’t throw your last Javelin, or you’ll lose the item in the process.

With this in mind, the Amazon has two main playstyles with many dubbing the most powerful Amazon builds as either Bowazon or Javazon. With a mix of ranged and melee weapons to equip and elemental damage in the form of fire, cold, and lightning, the Amazon is a great class to experiment with ranged and close-range D2 combat.

That's all information about RSVSR Tips & Tricks for Diablo 2 Resurrected Beginners, if you want to realize your dream of becoming stronger in Diablo 2 Resurrected, please don't miss D2R items or Buy Diablo 2 Resurrected Items from Buy Diablo 2 Resurrected Items | Cheap D2R Items for Sale - RSVSR


----------

